

Tell HN: You can upvote and save very old stories by resubmitting them. - networked

What is interesting is that it appears to work  for most stories regardless of the story&#x27;s age and still gives karma to the original poster.<p>The oldest one I was able to upvote was https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=2 (changes pictured at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;ISDYNta.png) but https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1 didn&#x27;t work (instead of upvoting the original it was submitted anew).
======
kogir
Yeah, this behavior isn't desirable. We'll probably fix it.

------
mschuster91
Yes indeed, but no amount of upvotes could bring any old post back to
frontpage.

Also, resubmitting even the oldest stories will give karma to the original
poster...

~~~
networked
>no amount of upvotes could bring any old post back to frontpage

No practical amount, at least. I wouldn't be surprised if the weight function
used to sort the stories had no hard cutoff based on time, so you could beat
it in theory if not in practice if you upvoted an old story at a sufficient
rate. You could call it "story escape velocity". Of course, for stories old
enough the escape velocity may not be achievable due the limited bandwidth and
other resources that HN has even if you had enough users trying to upvote it.

